# Anyone Have Any Info On These?



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey Y'all, 

So I was reading a post from 10 years ago in 2011 on one of my other tractor forums I am on, and I stumbled upon this picture with tractors that look exactly like mine. I am wondering if anyone knows any information on them you know, are they still around who owns them. Those types of questions. If anyone has any information on these please let me know, thank y'all


----------

